# mit XP auf Linux zugreifen



## marcoX (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte gerne mit dem XP-Rechner auf den Linux-Rechner zugreifen.

Mit beiden Rechnern gehe ich über einen Router ins Internet.
Der Linux-Rechner hat eine Windows Partition auf die ich zugreifen möchte.
Mit ping kann ich jeweils beide Rechner erreichen, allerdings muss ich die
IP-Adresse immer suchen, weil diese automatisch bezogen werden. Klar, ich
könnte fixe Adressen vergeben, aber geht das wenn sie automatisch bezogen werden
nicht auch?

Für eine Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## rohrbold (17. Dezember 2005)

Also mit DHCP ist das dann so eine Sache. Ich würde eher vorschlagen, Du vergibst Deinem Linux Rechner eine fixe IP, denn es handelt sich ja in Deinem Rahmen wohl um wenige zu administrierende Rechner. 
Um auf Linux zuzugreifen würde ich dann empfehlen, das SSH Protokoll zu benutzen. Du musst dazu auf dem Linux Rechner einen SSH Server (sshd) laufen lassen und kannst dann mit WinSSH oder putty (und sowas wie scp-putty) darauf zugreifen. Bei WinSSH weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob man das irgendwie lizenzieren muss -- an der Uni gibts das zumindest für Studenten kostenlos.
Eine für den Benutzer komfortablere Lösung wäre noch, auf dem Linux Rechner Samba einzusetzen, aber wenn das nicht out-of-the-box läuft könnte es aufwendiger zu konfigurieren sein. Vielleicht probierst Du erstmal, ob Du an ein WinSSH kommst und ansonsten mal Samba einzurichten.

Martin


----------

